# Taking the plunge - support and tips needed



## kyles (Dec 31, 2004)

All the talk on general discussion about giving up smoking has made me realise what a powerful group we have here, and it's about time I put my hand up and ask for some help.

I am very overweight. In the past it hasn't bothered me, I have felt fat but fit. But as I get older, I cannot escape the fact that I am feeling sluggish and tired, and my mobility is getting gradually worse, not majorly, but enough for me to realise that if I don't do something, I am going to be in big trouble as I get older.

With my hours of work, joining a support group like weight watchers is very difficult, so I'll be doing this on my own. Any advice or support is welcome!!!!!!! I am planning a very gradual weight loss, a kilo a week at most, coz long term change is what I am after, not a quick fix solution been there before, and put it all back on, plus more.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 31, 2004)

Kyles, I'm proud of you!  From helping my hubby try to loose weight, I can empathize with your challenge and wish.  Motivation is a large part of success, and it sounds like you're determined.  Remember moderate exercize coupled with healthy eating can do the trick (the old burn more than you consume thing!).  If you want some healthy diet recipies, and if there's anything I can do to cheer you along, I'm here for ya'!


----------



## htc (Dec 31, 2004)

Kyles, congrats on your decision. I'm with PA, moderation is key. I am on the South Beach Diet.  I recommend that you look into this way of eating. Since you don't want drastic loss, start at Phase 2.  

I'm a firm believer in the belief that when it comes to excercise, your body will tell you what works.  That said, start slow (i.e. walking) and then work your way up. I hate working out, so when I started south beach, I started walking.  Then as my health got better and my body stronger,somehow I started wanting to jog (i know, go figure), then it just evolved from there.

Good luck & know we're all rooting for you!!


----------



## GB (Dec 31, 2004)

Good for you Kyles! What a great way to start the new year. I think that exercise it most important. As long as you eat even somewhat healthy and get a decent amount of exercise you will start to see changes. Take it slow. Like you said you are in this for the long haul so stick with it and you will do great. Any kind of exercise is good. Take a walk around the neighborhood after each meal. Walk up and down the stairs a couple of times in a row. Make sure to eat plenty of veggies. You will do great!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm right there with you Kylie.  My husband and I are in the same boat and will be working on our weight too.  I have the Southbeach book and have been looking into low glycemic foods (I can send you the list I made from the info I found if you want it).  My only problem with low glycemic foods is that so many of them are foods that I'm not supposed to eat because of my kidney stones.  One of the changes we're going to make is to drink a lot more water.  We actually did start drinking more water this last year, but we need to drink more.  My husband quit smoking 4 months ago, through prayer, and there will be lots of praying going on as we work more seriously on our weight!  Remember, you are on my Yahoo Messenger, so if you ever need to talk, just come on there, or email me.  We can help support each other.  8) 

 Barbara


----------



## Russell (Dec 31, 2004)

i'm a little chubby. i am not on a diet, but like i don't eat a lot (so i guess that is a diet). if i ever have cravings i just chew on some sugar-free gum (trident, orbit) it helps me!


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 31, 2004)

Good for you, Kyles!!  It is a big decision to make.  I made the same decision 7 months ago and since then I have lost 40 lbs.  The most important thing is to not get discouraged.  Over the last 2 months I have hardly lost a pound, but I am not giving up.  The main thing is to just get back on track.  Another important thing is exercise, exercise.  You will be amazed once you start losing weight how much better you feel.  I can do things that a few months ago, I wouldn't even attempt to do.  I am here for you, Kyles, let me know if you need any support.   You, go girl!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 1, 2005)

Good Luck Kyles I know you can do it.  I don't believe in diets.....I believe in changing the way you eat by eating healthy all the time and exercising.  I'm amazed at all the fad diets people get on and then when they stop they regain the weight and then some because they didn't learn how to eat properly only the way that diet plan was set up. 

Off the top of my head I'd suggest drinking lots and lots of water and eliminating the caffenine/sugar drinks.  Not only is the water good for cleansing your body of toxins it hydrates your skin, curbs hunger, etc....

Remove all the poor choices in foods from your house leaving only healthy ones.

Make a list of all the fruits and vegetables you like and purchase those and have them washed and cut and within hands reach when you open that refrigerator for a snack. 

Stay away from deep fried foods.  

Try to target those foods you absolutely love and can't live without and then try and change the recipe into a more healthy alternative.  If your unsure pop on here and ask for suggestions.

Your going to be faced with times when your somewhere and offered something not healthy.  I don't think you should deny yourself but eat in moderation. I think after learning to eat healthier when these situations arise you'll find it much easier to find an alternative vs. eating the unhealthy. But in the beginning I think if you deprive yourself of the occassional then your only going to end up feeling disappointed and possibly eating something else unhealthy in a greater portion........I hope this makes since.

Remember as with any weight loss exercise is key.  You don't have to buy any fancy equipment.  You can take long walks.  If its nasty outside go walk the mall or if thats not an option pop in a movie you love and walk in place in front of the t.v. for 1/2 hour.

Again.....good luck.  I hope some of the suggestions will help you.  Keep us posted.

P.S. You might want to check out the Food Network Website for that lady that has her own show....she'd lost a bunch of weight by just eating healthy and exercising. I think it may be called Cooking Thin.

Sizz


----------



## Audeo (Jan 2, 2005)

Good for you, kyles!  I will be rooting for you at this end!!

The only thing I would add to the wonderful advice and thoughts already sent your way is to narrow your focus.  Instead of looking at the big picture of where you are today and where you want to be, narrow down to one day, one meal at a time.  It's a lot easier that way and removes a lot of the pressure you feel at the beginning.  Helps you to stay on track, too.  (I'd even suggest that you hide the scale!!!)

Beginning is the hardest step, which you've already taken!  But in a short amount of time, you'll begin to notice the changes, the most profound being when you notice how much better you feel!!!

Good for you, kyles!!!!!  What a great year is in store for you!!!


----------



## balibar (Jan 3, 2005)

Congratulations, Kyles, you're on the right track. I've just started a diet myself (my husband's on it as well) because I put on quite a bit of weight due to problems with my back that turned me into an unwilling couch potatoe for a long time. When I feel particularly hungry and crave a snack I eat vegetables and, as I don't care much for carrot or celery sticks, I eat cooked vegetables. They fill me up and have practically no calories (need I say that they are steamed or stewed). I take a (sensible) break once a week when I eat "normally". For instance, I'll be having dinner at a friend's house this week-end. The food will be couscous.  I'll eat the meat, the vegetables, drink the broth but shall take only a little bit of semolina. And I'll only have a small piece of dessert cake. This way, the diet isn't too hard and I don't feel deprived all the time.
Also, I've started exercising again and that helps as well.
Keep us posted on your progress. :wink[/i]


----------



## middie (Jan 3, 2005)

kyles i can relate. i myself am about 60 pounds overweight.
i joined curves about a week before thanksgiving and already i 
have lost 9 pounds. it's not alot but it is a start. i don't know what your
work schedule is but try looking into a gym of some sorts if you can.
eat moderately. that's something else i have done. i quit eating a snack
before bedtime. i cut carbs where i can. though i still crave i just don't eat as much spaghetti as i once did. good luck to you and keep us updated.


----------



## kyles (Jan 5, 2005)

Thank you all for your help and support, it means a lot to me. So far so good. I have given up the sugary drinks, and am drinking loads of water (and making many trips to the little girls room) I am just taking each day at a time. I have signed up for our weight loss group at work, which is a big step for me, and I am looking forward to it, kind of!

My big problem is stress eating. I feel a bit like the girls that are giving up smoking. Today I got really stressed and all i wanted was chocolate. I resisted, but I really need to break that cycle of, argh I'm stressed, where's the chocolate!!!!


----------



## Raine (Jan 5, 2005)

You can also do weight watchers online.

Might not apply in your area, but here WW is open 7 days a week day and evening. 

There is also WW at work. Maybe you could start one at your work (you get to do it for free)


----------



## mudbug (Jan 5, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> i joined curves about a week before thanksgiving and already i have lost 9 pounds.



middie, they are rumored to be opening one of these joints quite near where I live soon and I may just try to get a job there.  The Curves shop a little farther away is said to be quite reasonable, and not staffed by 19-year-olds wearing tight-tight-tight spandex, but rather "real" people.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 5, 2005)

They seem to be popping up on every corner up here, Mud!  I have a friend who belongs, along with her 70-some year old mom, and they love it.  They're not rushed, they're comfortable in their shorts and long, baggy t-shirts 'cause it's what everyone else has on, and people are in all stages of fitness and weight loss.  Friend says it's the first gym she's ever been comfortable in.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 5, 2005)

That's what I've been hearing, too, PA.  Hey - anyplace that will let me wear baggy clothes to work has to be OK!!


----------



## amber (Jan 5, 2005)

congrats Kyles!  I agree with everyone that said moderation, control your portions, and stay away from deep fried foods, junk food, soda, etc.  I've heard it's best not to eat after 8pm , but I suppose if your hungry you can eat fruit or veggies. I can certainly relate about losing weight because as I have posted in here under low carbs, my daughter is trying to lose weight via the low carb diet.  I finally convinced her that in the long run it's best to eat what she likes in moderation and small portions, exercise, and drink plenty of water because it tends to make us feel full.  You should certainly treat yourself to something you really enjoy but only once in awhile, and so you dont feel deprived.  Good luck to you!


----------



## kyles (Jan 5, 2005)

Our weight loss group at work seems really good. It runs for 10 weeks, you get a personal trainer, use of the gym facilities, one to one counselling, as well as group sessions every week. I am not sure I need all that, but it will definitely help.

The eating after 8 thing is tricky as I work 12 - 8 most days, so I have to eat after 8, but I try to keep the meal light so hopefully it will be ok. Not much choice really. I work in a call centre where breaks are very strict, so I can't cheat and eat dinner at work.

I'm going to have a treat day once a week, and have something terrible, like a piece of cake or sticky dessert. That's what I did years ago when i successfully lost weight.


----------



## middie (Jan 5, 2005)

kyles eating late at night is my problem too since i also work until 8.
on the days i work i usually will only have a salad for dinner. or if i don't want salad i'll eat an orange. just something light that's not loaded with calories or carbs. again good luck to you and keep us informed


----------



## pdswife (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats on your decision!  I know you'll do great.

I'll be dieting along with you...


----------



## crewsk (Jan 7, 2005)

Kyles, I'm rooting for you! I was given this site a while back due to some cholesterol & blood pressure problems & thought you might find it useful too. Just search for whatever meets your needs! http://www.applesforhealth.com/recipesfatentr1.html


----------



## Catseye (Jan 10, 2005)

This is what I'm talking about!  Lookit all this ENERGY.  In the thread in General Chat on our group diet project, I suggested starting a thread in this forum called The Biggest Loser, and I think this thread that Kyles started is the perfect beginning for it.  But I'm thinking Taking the Plunge is an even better name for us.  

What do you think?  

And Kyles, I add my own good wishes for your success.  I'll have more to add to the excellent input of the others later, but right now I seem to be fixated on getting our diet project under one roof.  

Not that I'm obsessing or anything.   :? 


Cats


----------



## pdswife (Jan 10, 2005)

kyle,
I know you can do anything that you set your mind to!


----------

